# Is my wife cheating?



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Where do you begin? How does one tell a story that one does not want to finish telling? Why you may ask? Because this story is about me, you, all of us here. And we all know almost exactly how it can end. Sorry for the long post in advance.

I have been in a relationship with my girlfriend for over 10 years, give or take a few months. We've had our ups and downs, and we even broke up twice before. I’m 28 years old, and I am a doctor. I’m about to start my training for specialization and things have been awfully busy lately. I am a pretty understanding guy and although I may not be the perfect husband, I believe I have been good to her. No kids, engaged to marry in a year or so but she doesn't wear the ring.

My wife (I call her that) has lately been wanting more time alone. So I gave it to her. I don’t know why because she can pretty much go out whenever she wants, do whatever she likes, and I even allow her to flirt with guys she meets at the club when she goes out with her friends. I don’t go with them because I don’t drink, she says she wants to dance and I don’t dance, and she also said she feels good when other men hit on her. Which was fine by me. I understand that sometimes she needed an ”ego boost” as she would say because we have been together for so long. 

3 months ago, she asked me for a weekend off to meet her friend from abroad who came here to the US. I said “Of course hon.” Now when I say I am a doctor in training, it is safe to say I don’t earn a lot and I have tons of student loans to pay. She doesn’t work and although her family is well off, we never ask them for anything. I paid for her weekend off and I was really worried when she didn’t answer her phone one night. Needless to say, to make a very long story shorter, I found out she was with a girl and 2 guys (one of which she swears was gay) whom she met at the bar. We talked it through and it was settled. All was water under the bridge.

Then she started distancing herself from me, both physically and emotionally. January 21, 2014 I had to go home after I already left for work because I forgot some of my stuff and she was not there. I called her and asked innocently where she was and she said she was at home just relaxing. I went to work and took an early day off. Called her and asked what she was doing (as I normaly do) and she told me the same thing. So, innocently again, I asked her if I can pick her up for dinner because I got off early. She said she was actually out because she was feeling sad. I asked her how because I brought the car with me and she said she walked a bit. Anyway, she asked me to wait for her at the mall where she was supposedly in because she wanted to walk around alone.

In the following days, she ended up always hiding her phone and deleting the logs. I caught her using tinder and snapchatting a guy. I managed to restore one day of deleted messages on her phone. January 20, 2014. One of the rare times I got a day of and spent it with her, and she was texting the guy, saying that she was excited to see him the following day (Jan 21st), that she wants to cuddle and stuff. 

Now my mistake was confronting her at once with this. She said it was nothing sexual. Yet she lied because apparently the 
guy is an ass and blogged their messages online. (I happen to be lucky enough to have a brother who is an IT) so i compared notes as she said they just ate lunch out and hung out by panda express. Truth that i managed to pry from her when faced with evidence is they met twice before I caught them and she went to his house to meet his father. (Which she denied until I showed her evidence from the guy’s blog). She still kept in touch with the guy saying they are just friends and its no big deal. I blew up and deleted her tinder account and snap chat so they have no means of communicating now (I hope).

Now this might sound very confusing but please feel free to ask away. I’ll try to be as non biased as I can be. I just really need help because she went out again tonight and is planning to go out again on Friday, V day, with friends supposedly that I haven’t met yet. I feel like she might be with someone else again because she told me she was going on a Pub alone to hang out. (Very out of character for her). I think that maybe i just need to hear it from someone else.

Is she having an affair or not? And what now? Thank you so much.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Where do you begin? How does one tell a story that one does not want to finish telling? Why you may ask? Because this story is about me, you, all of us here. And we all know almost exactly how it can end. Sorry for the long post in advance.
> 
> I have been in a relationship with my girlfriend for over 10 years, give or take a few months. We've had our ups and downs, and we even broke up twice before. I’m 28 years old, and I am a doctor. I’m about to start my training for specialization and things have been awfully busy lately. I am a pretty understanding guy and although I may not be the perfect husband, I believe I have been good to her. No kids, engaged to marry in a year or so but she doesn't wear the ring.
> 
> ...


She's cake eating and you're allowing her to get away with it.

I wouldn't marry her. No way.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> Is she having an affair or not?












So you deleted her cheating app? Its too easy to get a burner phone. Any kids?


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, thank you for the reply quick reply. What's cake eating exactly?
And yeah i deleted her app, nope, no kids. (Thank God or else, poor kids... @_0)


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

LMAO Lord mayhem, you just made my night. And thank you for the Script.  So i guesse i may not be Crazy yet then. I was hoping there was someone who would say that i was though, just for argument's sake.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

I was just thinking, think they A was PA? or EA?


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't bother with details. Just throw her out and change the locks. You are a lucky guy. Not married, no kids and she is cheating. Just bail. Wake up tomorrow, make yourself and her a cup of coffee and pack her stuff.Don't answer why you are doing it. When finished call a cab and load the stuff in. Then give her a really passionate kiss, stare into her beautiful eyes and say 'Thank you for cheating on me now and not 10-20 years later. Now FVCK OFF'. Then have a proper breakfast.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude who knows? She wants to go out alone then let her. Let her move out. Concentrate on your work, and qualify. It doesn't matter what it is, the fact she's going out with other men, contacting them and lying about it but most importantly she doesn't want to hang out with you meaning she has detached should be all you need to know.

Pack her bags and tell her goodbye.


----------



## MyTurn (Oct 27, 2013)

Asclepius,
she is cake eating big time .You are her meal ticket ,provider , her safty net and her plan B.
She is out having fun and looking for her plan A .Once she finds it she will leave you.
Its time to show her who is in charge.That you are no ones plan B.
Tell her to move out .


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> I paid for her weekend off and I was really worried when she didn’t answer her phone one night. Needless to say, to make a very long story shorter, I found out she was with a girl and 2 guys (one of which she swears was gay)


I figure its one of two things. Either she's lying about the guy being gay or the gay guy was with the other girl. Kinda sounds strange, gay guy with a girl. The prognosis is not very good Doc. Looks to me like your patient (relationship) is in the final stages. 
Now tell us about all the sexy nurses you'll be dating once the girlfriend is out of the picture.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

To your original question.

Yes, she is.


----------



## ironman (Feb 6, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> Is she having an affair or not? And what now? Thank you so much.


Spare yourself a lot of future pain and leave her .. now. She is so obviously deceiving you. How can you ever trust that? Answer == you can not! YES, she is cheating on you .. emotionally and physically.

OPEN YOUR EYES ... everything you need to understand the truth is right there in your initial post. Don't let your emotions rule you, be logical and find a better woman .. this one is damaged goods.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Where do you begin? How does one tell a story that one does not want to finish telling? Why you may ask? Because this story is about me, you, all of us here. And we all know almost exactly how it can end. Sorry for the long post in advance.
> 
> I have been in a relationship with my girlfriend for over 10 years, give or take a few months. We've had our ups and downs, and we even broke up twice before. I’m 28 years old, and I am a doctor. I’m about to start my training for specialization and things have been awfully busy lately. I am a pretty understanding guy and although I may not be the perfect husband, I believe I have been good to her. No kids, engaged to marry in a year or so but she doesn't wear the ring.
> 
> ...


You my friend are a very very lucky man 

You have your whole life and future ahead in a great caring profession and the opportunity to share your life with a loving gorgeous woman 

*This one however is NOT IT * 

You have no kids and thank the lord for that

She is banging whoever she wants and whenever she wants ( and you're paying for it too) sadly this bit is your fault - you are not putting down any boundaries in terms of the opposite sex and frankly you (like me) have a lot to learn about that specific aspect and woman.

Being here has made me know about that stuff to the point where I can never let a woman have that kind of freedom again - the same freedom you let yours have too 

*This woman has zero respect for you* and is in fact demonstrating that daily 

*End it now* . It may seem hard advice but just have a couple of hours looking at threads here where people have kids and 15 years of this sh!t to disentangle themselves from and you'll realize how quick and relatively painless this will be


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, cheating. I've seen this very familiar story.

You're not married.
You have no children.
You're about to embark on a wonderful journey as a doctor.

Move on, because if you don't, she will drag you down.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dump her, ASAP! She has shown you her true colors (Liar), she knows that there is indeed life out there away from you, and she probably thinks that you are sap enough to wait for her and provide her with a crash pad while she goes out on her tryst. You need to focus on your medical training, not whether your GF is cheating.

Incidentally, I think that her state of mind when you started dating was "Oooh...I caught a doctor!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!

But then she saw the reality: that you have loans, that you aren't making the kind of bank that celebrity plastic surgeons make, that she's not living in a mansion in Bel Aire and not driving a Porsche while shopping and bopping on Rodeo Drive.

Dude, dump her, and find a REAL woman!


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> and I even allow her to flirt with guys she meets at the club when she goes out with her friends. I don’t go with them because I don’t drink, she says she wants to dance and I don’t dance, and she also said she feels good when other men hit on her. Which was fine by me.



http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif.pagespeed.ce.2o2o0dgTBP.gif

Think hard about where you went wrong.

You were asking for it.

Now that this relationship is terminally ill it's time to euthanize it.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> Where do you begin? How does one tell a story that one does not want to finish telling? Why you may ask? Because this story is about me, you, all of us here. And we all know almost exactly how it can end. Sorry for the long post in advance.
> 
> I have been in a relationship with my girlfriend for over 10 years, give or take a few months. We've had our ups and downs, and we even broke up twice before. I’m 28 years old, and I am a doctor. I’m about to start my training for specialization and things have been awfully busy lately. I am a pretty understanding guy and although I may not be the perfect husband, I believe I have been good to her. No kids, engaged to marry in a year or so but she doesn't wear the ring.
> 
> ...


Tell her you want the engagement ring back since she's not using it, see what she says... and get tested for STDs

I'd advise to run as well, I'd just make sure you get that ring back...


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

hey doc,not only is she cheating,she setting you up...shes counting on the fact that after student loans you will be making a heafty paycheck..soooo after she spits out a couple kids who quite possibly not be yours,you end up with a nice payment plan of child support and big alimony...win-win for her..mention prenup to her and see what happens! but me---I would just give her the boot,,,


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Headspin said:


> *This woman has zero respect for you* and is in fact demonstrating that daily


Not to sound like an ass, but why should she? From what I read it sounds like he doesnt respect himself. How do you openly allow your wife to flirt and dance with other men? 

You cant respect someone who doesnt respect themselves. She is gone. Do yourself a favor and end it now. You sound like you have a very bright future ahead of you. Please, get some self respect and boundaries. Otherwise, you will end up in the same position with the next woman.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

You're a young dr.

In no time at all you'll have no debt and plenty of cash on hand.

Do you know what that means? Options. Lot's and lots of options. Cut loose the "wife". Marry her at your own peril.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes she is. For future reference. Dancing with other men is bad. Flirting with other men is bad. A stay at home anywoman without young children is a recipe for boredom and doing bad things. Friending players are EVERYWHERE.

Alpha job
Gamma attitude.

Seriously read No More Mr Nice Guy and both books by Athol Kay.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> I was just thinking, think they A was PA? or EA?


You're in the prime of your relationship. Women are supposed to be on an emotional high during engagement and first couple years of marriage with the husbands.

Does it matter. Her energies are all directed at another guy.

All I would've needed to read is the word "cuddle". Sorry but my wife doesn't "cuddle" with ANYOTHER MAN. She'd never even talk about it.

RUN. Seriously. Get your ring back (easier to sneak it than argue for it) then tell her you aren't marrying any woman who behaves like she does. You're going to hear a ton of "he's just a friend" "you're being controlling" etc.

And that's where you say "I am what I am, you are what you are but WE are no longer" and walk away.

I know it sucks....but if you stay.....you're building your house on a papier-mache foundation.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

It's not an affair becuase you are not married.

Learn your lesson. Choose a wife more wisely. And, idle hands are the devil's workshop. Just becuase she's a woman does not mean she's not evil.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

If you know were she keeps the ring, just slip in your pocket.

The cheating or not is almost immaterial at this point. She is not into you. She is not loving and affectionate. She needs entertainment. She doesn't work. Why?

Escape this woman asap. If you have the lease on the apartment, change the lock. Get all of her stuff in boxes and put it in storage. Pay two months. Give her a key and tell her to pick it up.

Go dark on her. No communication about anything, except bills.

No relationship discussion. 

You can do better.

Did you ever date med school classmates?


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

As a doctor, you've got a bright career future. As for your girlfriend and any other women you'll meet after she's gone, the future with them looks bleak.

This is what happens when you encourage your girlfriend to go out and drink and dance and flirt with other men. If she has any boundaries, they are under constant assault when she's out at the dance clubs with horny young men. Eventually the boundaries erode. And yet you encourage her to be constantly exposed to the boundary-eroding behavior. 

A real man doesn't let his wife...er, girlfriend live the life of a single girl. Too many temptations. Your job is to c0ckblock. She has no respect for you because you don't care enough about her to protect her from predators. You failed miserably. Hopefully you'll learn from this.

Edit: Yes, she's cheating.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> My wife (I call her that)


What? Why? She isn't. And that makes a difference.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Hicks said:


> It's not an affair because you are not married.
> .


What the hell?

Sorry, but people living together cheat on one another too.. the ring isnt' what makes it crossing the line. lol

:wtf:


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

You are one lucky guy. I would give an arm and a leg to be in your place. You can dump her via call, text, mail, postcard, etc etc. So 

-*Just Do It*

Or, we might meet again after a few years on TAM again.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

She already failed the test even before marriage. I'm sure you don't feel lucky at all but this is a window to your future, take into account you are not legally, financialy nor kid wise tied to her. It's a blessing. Think mid/long term.

Get your ring back, let OM(s) and toxic friends provide for her. She's clearly taking adventage of your love, good nature and hard work, using you to finance her cake eating.
Don't believe a single word out of her mouth.

You deserve way better. Take garbage bags and just dump her stuff at OM's (except for the ring) and go NC with her.

This is a ten years relationship, you are suffering and you will for a good while, it's not going to be easy but your choice is actually very simple.
Dump her, grieve the loss, move on.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Allen_A said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Sorry, but people living together cheat on one another too.. the ring isnt' what makes it crossing the line. lol
> 
> :wtf:


:iagree: It's a first.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

russell28 said:


> Tell her you want the engagement ring back since she's not using it, see what she says... and get tested for STDs
> 
> I'd advise to run as well, I'd just make sure you get that ring back...


Hell, just take the damn ring back.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Asclepius, do you know why young men like to go to the same dance clubs that you encourage your wife to go to? Do you think it's because they're connoiseurs of beer and other drinks that are served there? Or maybe it's because they enjoy the activity of dancing.....Or maybe it's some other reason.....hmmmm......

And FYI, many of the men who are at the dance clubs you encourage your wife to attend are very good at what they do, which is to score with chicks.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cubby said:


> Asclepius, do you know why young men like to go to the same dance clubs that you encourage your wife to go to? Do you think it's because they're connoiseurs of beer and other drinks that are served there? Or maybe it's because they enjoy the activity of dancing.....Or maybe it's some other reason.....hmmmm......
> 
> And FYI, many of the men who are at the dance clubs you encourage your wife to attend are very good at what they do, which is to score with chicks.


They don't call them "meat markets" because Sam the Butcher works there!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> I was just thinking, think they A was PA? or EA?


 Both. Their doing both and your the one who is at fault.

Look. You let her do what she wants, when she wants, where she wants and in the process giving her, in so many ways to cheat right under your nose and the longer you let this go on the worse it will get.

She's not worth getting involved with. She needs a ego boost so you let her flirt with other guys. What happens when that isn't enough. You going to be cool with it when she screws a guy for a ego boost? 

It's time you wise up and end this and the next time you get involved with a woman, set some boundaries because she doesn't have any and is too far gone now to respect any you decide to set down. What makes you think that she's going to stop what she's doing because you now set up some rules. Ain't happening friend. Dump her and wise up the next time.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Allen_A said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Sorry, but people living together cheat on one another too.. the ring isnt' what makes it crossing the line. lol
> 
> :wtf:


I tend to agree. The level of comittment is not the same. She has an engagement ring. A promise to be wed if she doesn't F it up by whoring around.

Promise broken. No divorce necessary.

There's a big difference between a cheating wife and a cheating gf. Trust me.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

It sounds like she has a romantic date all planned for Valentines Day, just not with you.

You are training to be a doctor! Where I come from, you are every potential mother-in-law's dream! The world is your oyster, young man. Get rid of the woman who doesn't treat you well and find one of the many, many nice, kind, loving women who would be thrilled to have you.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Of course she's cheating and it's likely sexual. Thank her for revealing who she is before you got married, wish her the best, and move on with your life.

Now, let me introduce you to another concept. *BOUNDARIES.*

In your next committed relationship, you need to reevaluate what you will accept.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> It sounds like she has a romantic date all planned for Valentines Day, just not with you.
> 
> You are training to be a doctor! Where I come from, you are every potential mother-in-law's dream! The world is your oyster, young man. Get rid of the woman who doesn't treat you well and find one of the many, many nice, kind, loving women who would be thrilled to have you.


:iagree: And don't let the next woman cake-eat. Establish some boundaries.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

If you own a car, and the transmisson goes, maybe it's worth fixing, maybe it's not.

If you are renting a car, and the transmission goes, is it ever worth fixing?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good news/bad news...

Bad news first: yes, she's cheating on you, and I'm very sorry. Willard Harley, author of "His Needs Her Needs" has some strong advice on opposite sex friends for married couples. Don't have them! You're a guy. You know what they'll want from her.

Good news: you are the very definition of an eligible man. Women will be lining up to get with you.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Doc, what have you done? You're 28, and you've been keeping time with this girl for 10 *years*? Ok, so that makes you 18 when you started. Doesn't seem like you are very experienced with women. Some basic things you need to learn, my brother.

--no opposite sex "friends"
--no going out "clubbing" without you
--no dancing with other men
--no flirting with other men
--no online chatting, sharing pics, playing grab ass with other men

None of that, brother. NONE. NO EFFING WAY.
Women want to be with a real man. A man that is strong, caring, protective, and yeah, possessive too. While you can over do possessiveness, it is still true that most women *need* to feel like you possess them. If you don't do this, then they tend to believe that you don't really love them, and that they aren't really "special" to you.

Yes, it sounds crazy, illogical, controlling, blah blah blah. Psychologists have written books, and "counselors" will bloviate against this, but it remains true. It's a paradox about women, and a deep need.
You need to insist on these boundaries, entirely, ruthlessly, and unflinchingly. Do these things, these requirements, and a woman will respect you.

Fail to insist on them, and the women will frigg other men in a constant search for a man that *will* require these things. It is what it is, my friend. It really is the way women are. Kick this girl to the curb, and find a new woman. This woman already has replaced you. In her eyes you are weak, passionless, and *flaccid*.

You deserve better, but you need to require a high and strict standard. Do it with a new woman, my friend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd bet my pay check on it. As the others have said, Congrats..... Just think how things would have turned out if you two were married and you're becoming a doctor. She would make out pretty good after marriage then getting divorced. I don't mean to be sarcastic believe me but from what you said its very likely she is either cheating or right on the edge of it. You are very lucky to find out now and not 10-20 years from now like a lot of us. Good luck to you.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

You can't seriously be asking this question. 

Yes, she's cheating on you. I'd bet my entire salary on it.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

She is cheating and using you. I know you love her, but do yourself a favor and leave her. Focus on your studies and future, and know that there is someone out there without so many boundary issues that would love to be with you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Asclepius said:


> I even allow her to flirt with guys she meets at the club when she goes out with her friends.


Your first and second mistakes. You wanted to concentrate on your career so you told her your career was more important by saying these things were ok. She took you at your word.



Asclepius said:


> I don’t go with them because I don’t drink, she says she wants to dance and I don’t dance


Your third mistake. Men who don't dance with their wives will often discover them dancing - and other stuff - with any man who WILL dance.

Basically you're a beta male whose mate has lost respect for him.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Relationship diagnosis: Failure to thrive.Diagnostic code R62.7 for billing purposes.

Relationship prognosis: Pending death.

Relationship prescription: Run and don't look back. Stat.

Doctor, I served as a trauma chaplain (mainly part-time) from about 1992 till around 2000. You can't save every patient. You will have a life beyond this relationship. You have set some very poor boundaries with your GF. Find someone who will share your pains and joys in life. Not someone you can't trust.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> Relationship diagnosis: Failure to thrive.Diagnostic code R62.7 for billing purposes.
> 
> Relationship prognosis: Pending death.
> 
> ...


Annnnnnnd

Establish those proper boundaries next time.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

turnera said:


> Your first and second mistakes. You wanted to concentrate on your career so you told her your career was more important by saying these things were ok. She took you at your word.
> 
> Your third mistake. Men who don't dance with their wives will often discover them dancing - and other stuff - with any man who WILL dance.
> 
> Basically you're a beta male whose mate has lost respect for him.


I basically agree with turnera. Find someone who does not dance, drink, etc. A person who shares some of your interests. Your career choice will be very time consuming. I have worked with many doctors over the years. Many were great family men and women. But they did work long hours. In one particular church where I was the "Pastor in Training" we had a boat load of doctors and lawyers who were members. They all had fairly healthy marriages, but when they talked about their years in school and following years after school it was tough. Student loans, long hours and not paid very well at the beginning of their careers was tough on the M. I don't recall any infidelity in this particular group.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

It is time for physician to heal thy self......the red flags are all over the place, and i promise you one thing...when you end this relationship she will turn around and blame you for not being there for her. Just be thankful that she will not be the mother of your future children....good luck....you should you be very upset that you are paying for all of her playing..


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

My sniffer is working overtime, but I'll refrain from using it to avoid getting banned.

Instead I will just say that the number and level of red flags here are "almost" preposterous and the fiance is not ready for marriage.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

I did not know that "dancing" is/was/will be a must in a relationship.

I mentally filed the info for further pondering.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Put all her stuff out on the porch and change the locks.

Run, and go NC with her.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How can a 28 year old be so clueless? From what you write you have no idea who your with or who she's doing. You don't go out together and she is living the single life. She doesnt even wear her engagement ring,,,,,really?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I was thinking that, too. The only time I ever took off my ring was a couple of weeks when I first got married, decades ago, and there was this cute guy in one of my night classes and I wasn't planning to do anything, but I just wanted to be...not taken. Worst thing I ever did, and I never did anything, but that ring came off for a reason.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

verpin zal said:


> I did not know that "dancing" is/was/will be a must in a relationship.
> 
> I mentally filed the info for further pondering.


OMG, you men really are clueless, aren't you? lol

Take a woman on a dance floor, let her let loose, and she will be _grateful_! and all the other stuff that goes with it!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Truth that i managed to pry from her when faced with evidence is they met twice before I caught them and she went to his house to meet her father.


Why is her father hanging out at this guy's house?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

mmm...


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

You are starting your residency and you will be very busy. If it’s something like surgery, you will barely have time to sleep. 

The last thing you need is a high maintenance wife. You will not have the time to make sure all her needs are met. Your need someone that understands how hard you work and that you are doing it for your family. 

I’m a physician and if I were your dad I would slap some sense into you. If that didn’t work, I would DNA test any eventual grandkid immediately. I would use my DNA so that I could check up on your mother at the same time. No son of mine would be so irrational.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> How can a 28 year old be so clueless? From what you write you have no idea who your with or who she's doing. You don't go out together and she is living the single life. She doesnt even wear her engagement ring,,,,,really?


Easy. He claims he's been saddle with her for over 10 years. Chances are she put something on him Ajax wouldn't take off before he turned 20. His focus was on med school, grades, etc., since then. Her's is that she had her hooks in a doctor with the respective future as a doctor's wife. Now that she's older, she wanting more. Its like my uncle said, "You don't ever know how to deal with women until they've kicked your azz a time or two". This old boy is getting a crash course.
I wouldn't feel too sorry for him Chappy. How many other red blooded boys in med school wished they had something warming up their bed after a hard day in class.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Tardis will show up any minute (Dr Who) !


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Since you are a doctor, let me put this to you in the form of a SOAP note:

*Subjective*: 
-Complains that his 'wife' or really GF maybe out banging other guys.
-Wonders whether his 'wife' is cheating or not

*Objective*:
- Vitals indicate GF sneaks out of home regularly. 
- GF is overly needy and cries out for attention. 
- She complains that he works too much in the hospital.
- She loves when other men give her attention. Me-Me-Me-Me-Me.

*Asessment*: 
- Diagnosis: Dumb-ass-Doctor-Syndrome

*Plan*: 
- Run from this woman as fast as humanly possible
- Avoid any further sexual contact in case she claims paternity later
- Take your engagement ring back
- Tell her parents what type of slvt they raised
- Dream of the day when you finish your fellowship and every hot-ass nurse is begging you for attention


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> I’m 28 years old, and I am a doctor.
> No kids...


Dump Her.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Elvis has left the building.


He didn't like the prescribed treatment regimen.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi guys and girls. Sory I haven't been able to post for so long I've just been really busy. Yeah I understand what you guys are saying and I think I just need to hear it from total strangers who would be less biased towards either of us. 

And I also do not like to tell other people close to us about our internal problems. All your inputs really mean a lot to me at this trying time. Thank you so much for the constructive advice. Even the not so constructive ones as they really made me laughter my a$$ off. 

I tried setting boundaries with her since last week and things seems to be working pretty well. No more night outs and no more texting random dudes. At least not that I'm aware of. 

She gets pissed about me checking her phone from time to time though but I guess that's to be expected. 

She's actually a really nice good partner if you take this incident out of e picture.

Any ideas as to why she did it and how to avoid similar mishaps in the future?

Mostly the prognosis is not so hot, but will continue with current management and serial monitoring of critical markers. Will update periodically. LOL...


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Keep posting. We'll meet again and again if you're with her.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why? Because you've 'abandoned' her to focus on your career, and if there's one thing women want/need, it's one-on-one time.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Dude.........

There are no words....

Yes there are. This is a mistake. As long as you know this is a mistake and that eventually when you marry you will be crushed when you find out about her cheeting on you than by all means go ahead.

Checking her phone here and there isn't going to fix this.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> She's actually a really nice good partner if you take this incident out of e picture.
> 
> *And..if If's and But's were candy and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas. Unfortunately, you can't take this incident out of the picture.
> *
> ...


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> Hi guys and girls. Sory I haven't been able to post for so long I've just been really busy. Yeah I understand what you guys are saying and I think I just need to hear it from total strangers who would be less biased towards either of us.
> 
> And I also do not like to tell other people close to us about our internal problems. All your inputs really mean a lot to me at this trying time. Thank you so much for the constructive advice. Even the not so constructive ones as they really made me laughter my a$$ off.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...was that a penny I heard dropping?


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 10, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Hi guys and girls. Sory I haven't been able to post for so long I've just been really busy. Yeah I understand what you guys are saying and I think I just need to hear it from total strangers who would be less biased towards either of us.
> 
> And I also do not like to tell other people close to us about our internal problems. All your inputs really mean a lot to me at this trying time. Thank you so much for the constructive advice. Even the not so constructive ones as they really made me laughter my a$$ off.
> 
> ...


Glad you came back.

She went underground with her affair. You will not catch her. She is just being more careful.

On another topic - why doesn't she work? No kids, you are a student and you could use the money. Why does she get to play house instead of helping out?

You don't want to marry this woman, friend. You'll never turn your back without wondering "Is she fooling around?"

Ask yourself: "Why am I putting up with this?" Do you value yourself? Is 10 years so long that you can't picture yourself with anyone else?

Trust me, there are better women out there, they will be lined up around the block to date you. You just need to unload the dead weight.

Sorry, but that's the way I see it.

Best,
FH


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Asclepius, how often do you get hit on?


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Asclepius, how often do you get hit on?


Statistically speaking, the medical profession are often at the receiving end of violence. 

It's all in this documentary:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I do not understand these men that think their women have golden vaginas. (My BIL is one of them, btw.) No woman is worth the constant worry or wondering if they are cheating on you.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I do not understand these men that think their women have golden vaginas. (My BIL is one of them, btw.) No woman is worth the constant worry or wondering if they are cheating on you.


I don't get it either.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I do not understand these men that think their women have golden vaginas. (My BIL is one of them, btw.) No woman is worth the constant worry or wondering if they are cheating on you.


I agree. Its like my great aunt Marie would say, " If his femme cared much about him, she'd have to much respect for him and herself to go sashaying around other men like she does."


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Doc is happy riding the love pony. Wait till it kicks him in the nuts.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Doc you really need the two books below linked to in my signature. The links are to barnes and noble, since book stores are dropping like your girlfriend's thongs, but you can also get the books and dowloads at amazon.com.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hicks said:


> *It's not an affair becuase you are not married.*
> 
> Learn your lesson. Choose a wife more wisely. And, idle hands are the devil's workshop. Just becuase she's a woman does not mean she's not evil.


:bsflag:

Cheating is cheating. Period. It doesn't mean less if you are not married. It eats at our soul the same way it does when you are married, make no mistake about that. 

The only difference is you don't need a lawyer. That is it


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

brokeneric said:


> Doc is happy riding the love pony. Wait till it kicks him in the nuts.


This is going to be crude and I can't believe I'm typing it out. His last post sounds like she sucked him back in. Literally.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> This is going to be crude and I can't believe I'm typing it out. His last post sounds like she sucked him back in. Literally.


I agree, that is crude, but possibly accurate as well.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Foghorn said:


> Glad you came back.
> 
> She went underground with her affair. You will not catch her. She is just being more careful.
> 
> ...


Thank you FH. Much appreciated. I just dont want to have any regrets. And yeah, i still have to acutally get wed anyways soo...


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Asclepius, how often do you get hit on?


We will see. Ill tell you when i have the chance to go out for real. I do get moms and grandma's mathcing me up with their kids... (At least I think that's what they mean. )


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> Thank you FH. Much appreciated. I just dont want to have any regrets. And yeah, i still have to acutally get wed anyways soo...


Only regret you should have is that you married her at all.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

You will be back in the same position in the next few months. 

Don't marry her.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

illwill said:


> Only regret you should have is that you married her at all.


They are only engaged. That's why the advise is to cut before then.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Start snooping full force. Leave no stone unturned. The whole arsenal.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Hi guys and girls. Sory I haven't been able to post for so long I've just been really busy. Yeah I understand what you guys are saying and I think I just need to hear it from total strangers who would be less biased towards either of us.
> 
> And I also do not like to tell other people close to us about our internal problems. All your inputs really mean a lot to me at this trying time. Thank you so much for the constructive advice. Even the not so constructive ones as they really made me laughter my a$$ off.
> 
> ...


You are incredibly naive.

She's cheating on you, you continue to rug-sweep, you have decided to monitor her like she's a bad child, and she's still going to carry on like the lying cheat that she is.

Wake up.
Give your head a shake.
End this "relationship" now.
Have some respect for yourself.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, A, you seem to be confuse. This is not a 1 time thing. The fact is, she has being cheating so long, an you has been so clueless, that she actually got brazen enuff to make you pay for for her hookup vacation.

And do you want to know why she is toeing the line now?
Go back, to her family has money. That means she is used to the finer things giving to her. AND, who better than a Doc. can do that.
In fact, you are perfect for her. generous, gullible, and and career focused.
Oh, have you ever heard of a burner phone, bet she has 1. If not, she soon will.
Doc. you can play games with her if you want, but we have a another Doc here, that can give you pointers.
She don't want to upset the applecart, just as you are about the start the specialize training, but I can bet when you finish or close to it, setting the date will be pushed at you hard.

Also, have you ever heard of palimony, Client Eastwood,and Lee Marvin has.
You are the key to to her future lifestyle my friend
Secure you, have a kid or 2, an she is set for life.

Tell me, do you really think, she is going to sit home while you are pulling those long hours ??
She has already showed you she will lie about where she is, and what she is doing.

RUN FORREST RUN !!!


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

You need to dump her now. Break your engagement. She doesn't deserve you and you don't deserve her. 

I'm 26. Got married at 18 and my husband was very jealous and controlling from the beginning. He also lied a lot, and although I never caught him in a physical affair I caught him in plenty inappropriate relationships that I am now divorcing him over. The signs where there. The flags were RED! And I bought his salesman talk out of love. I wasted 8 years of my youth, gave up college, and gave up myself for a caveman moron. Now, with 2 kids between us, it made me stick around longer than I should have. 

You have nothing holding you down to this woman. You will be a DOCTOR!! You guys work crazy amounts of hours (I worked with many before I stayed home with my kids as a A/R collector) and you deserve to have someone at home attending to you, if she isn't working of course. Which is your case. Why doesn't she work when you guys have 0 children? In any case if your relationship is like this now, it will only get worse! Trust me. 

For your next relationship, do not be so lax about letting them go out to clubs, bars, etc. You are asking for trouble. 

You seem like an honest and confident man, which is nice, because jealousy and control is the other extreme, but you do need to have BOUNDARIES! Without them, many women will run you dry. 

Listen to your heart. If you are doubting her, it is because she is not worth trusting. 

YOU HAVE CAUGHT HER RED HANDED!! SHE LIED>>>>SHE IS CHEATING (MAY BE PHYSICAL OR MAY BE EMOTIONAL OR BOTH)LET HER GO!!


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

asclepius said:


> hi guys and girls. Sory i haven't been able to post for so long i've just been really busy. Yeah i understand what you guys are saying and i think i just need to hear it from total strangers who would be less biased towards either of us.
> 
> And i also do not like to tell other people close to us about our internal problems. All your inputs really mean a lot to me at this trying time. Thank you so much for the constructive advice. Even the not so constructive ones as they really made me laughter my a$$ off.
> 
> ...


and you will live your entire relationship, married or not, doing this. It is not worth the stress, manipulation, heart ache, and again stress. She wll find ways around it. 

They always do! Please trust your gut. She is not the last piece of a$$ in the world. You are a doctor!! Do you know howmuch a$$ that alone will get you. (sound terrible, i know, but its the truth). The ones i worked with were throwin women off them and these guys were married. The good ones got rid of these women, th bad ones took full advantage of their title and the free a$$. 

Dont waste your time!! And hurry it up before she gets herself pregnant.


----------



## too (May 27, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> I was just thinking, think they A was PA? or EA?


Does it matter? An affair is an affair. You know she's a liar. The fact that she was going to go with this other guy and meet his father means their relationship is progressing and not just casual. 

You are Plan B. Don't be Plan B.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

It's pretty obvious that she's been cheating on him for a while now. He's gone a lot and she's not working. Sittin' home and knitting scarfs she certainly ain't.

When he's Docterin', he'll be gone a lot also. Again, no knitting.

Maybe he'll come to his senses. If he doesn't, I'm guessing sometime in the not to distant future, he'll be real suspicious, say he won't be around and follow her when she goes to meet one of her OM's...

Who knows. Maybe he'll actually catch her in the act. It seems to me like this is the only way he's ever going to believe that she's cheating...


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

HI everyone. I'm back and I just wanted to say thank you for everything. Me and my crazy pride wouldn't let go the first time. So I gave her another chance and trusted her again. I'm too busy to worry about it for too long anyway. So now I have a few Days off and thought I should give you guys an update. They still continued to see each other and it lasted a WHOLE EFFIN YEAR. hahahahaha. I'm laughing baecause I'm mostly over it now.

I dumped her a couple of weeks ago and I'm now in the Asia, (Not telling where) on vacation and I'm going to go to her folk's place and explain to them why I can't marry their daughter. I gathered enough evidence the past year to prove my point if needed be. Just wanted to say thank you.

Still hard sometimes because I still miss her but I figured I should walk away while I still have some dignity left in me. Confirmed the EA and PA. hahahahaha. in the worst way imaginable short of seeing them in the act. Someday, I will pay it forward, the lessons and support everyone gave me through all this. again I want to say Thank you. Will try to give updates soon on how the talk with her parents goes. 


"Dear God, If today I lose hope and conviction, please remind me that your plans are better than my dreams."


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> HI everyone. I'm back and I just wanted to say thank you for everything. Me and my crazy pride wouldn't let go the first time. So I gave her another chance and trusted her again. I'm too busy to worry about it for too long anyway. So now I have a few Days off and thought I should give you guys an update. They still continued to see each other and it lasted a WHOLE EFFIN YEAR. hahahahaha. I'm laughing baecause I'm mostly over it now.
> 
> I dumped her a couple of weeks ago and I'm now in the Asia, (Not telling where) on vacation and I'm going to go to her folk's place and explain to them why I can't marry their daughter. I gathered enough evidence the past year to prove my point if needed be. Just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> ...


1. You found out the hard way that the advice you were given last year was accurate. At least you didn't marry her, so it saved you from a lot of potential consequences. 

2. Be careful when you meet up with her parents. She probably has already propagandized them with stories painting you as the bad guy....and blood IS thicker than water. They won't want to believe that their little princess is a skank. In fact, it's possible that she is that way because they enabled her entitled personality during childhood. 
The meeting with the parents just might not turn out like you anticipate.

3. Dude, as a resident, you are going to have a lot of husband-hunting women in the hospital hitting on you. BE CAREFUL! You could well get entrapped by another defective, entitled woman. You've shown you're susceptible to it. It happens to so many of these docs who marry in residency....the burdens of the training are so great that the docs are unable to do their "due diligence" in really evaluating their potential mates. It doesn't work out for so many of these poor beggars.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How did you catch her?

What was her reaction to being dumped?


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepius said:


> HI everyone. I'm back and I just wanted to say thank you for everything. Me and my crazy pride wouldn't let go the first time. So I gave her another chance and trusted her again. I'm too busy to worry about it for too long anyway. So now I have a few Days off and thought I should give you guys an update. They still continued to see each other and it lasted a WHOLE EFFIN YEAR. hahahahaha. I'm laughing baecause I'm mostly over it now.
> 
> 
> Still hard sometimes because I still miss her but I figured I should walk away while I still have some dignity left in me. Confirmed the EA and PA. hahahahaha. in the worst way imaginable short of seeing them in the act.



A year ago you could have walked away from your cheating girlfriend with with your head held high, today you are doing it as a cuckold boyfriend. 

Oh well, I guess.... to each his own. ...:scratchhead:


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

adriana said:


> A year ago you could have walked away from your cheating girlfriend with with your head held high, today you are doing it as a cuckold boyfriend.
> 
> Oh well, I guess.... to each his own. ...:scratchhead:


Yes, how dare a person get 100% verification, shame on him.
[/End sarcasm]


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Asclepius said:


> HI everyone. I'm back and I just wanted to say thank you for everything. Me and my crazy pride wouldn't let go the first time. So I gave her another chance and trusted her again. I'm too busy to worry about it for too long anyway. So now I have a few Days off and thought I should give you guys an update. They still continued to see each other and it lasted a WHOLE EFFIN YEAR. hahahahaha. I'm laughing baecause I'm mostly over it now.
> 
> I dumped her a couple of weeks ago and I'm now in the Asia, (Not telling where) on vacation and I'm going to go to her folk's place and explain to them why I can't marry their daughter. I gathered enough evidence the past year to prove my point if needed be. Just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> ...


Good for you, at last you saw the light and have the evidence. i dont understand the meeting her parents though, vindication or revenge? I would think twice about that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad you're rid of her.

But I also wonder why you feel the need to meet with her parents. Does it even matter, now that you dumped her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Asclepius said:


> ...she can pretty much go out whenever she wants, do whatever she likes, and I even allow her to flirt with guys she meets at the club when she goes out with her friends. I don’t go with them because I don’t drink, she says she wants to dance and I don’t dance, and she also said she feels good when other men hit on her.* Which was fine by me.*


I know this is moot now, but I have to say I DO NOT and NEVER WILL understand this attitude in a man.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MachoMcCoy said:


> I know this is moot now, but I have to say I DO NOT and NEVER WILL understand this attitude in a man.


I agree, MM. I am a woman, and if my man EVER told me it was "ok with him" if I went out to clubs, dancing with men, flirting, pretty much living the life of a single person, I would definitely have ZERO respect for him.

Seriously, :wtf:


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Glad you're rid of her.
> 
> But I also wonder why you feel the need to meet with her parents. Does it even matter, now that you dumped her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes, why bother with the parents ? 

NOT YOUR PROBLEM NOW ! SHE IS YOUR EX ! 

Meeting the parents is just a step in the wrong direction of not letting go.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, The meeting the parents thing? Lons story short..... We are both not originally from the US, so when I went here with her, I asked her parents for permission and promised her dad that I would take care of her. Now, her mom knows what happened already, I was fortunate enough that I coaxed her into teller her mom when she visited us last thanks giving. So now, I want to tell her dad thank you for trusting me and that her mom and she would explain the rest.  I have a feeling she will come back here. And I don't want her dad to think that I am still responsible for her. 

I think its the right thing to do. What do you guys think?  (Might be a cultural thing i guess)


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How did you catch her?

What was her reaction to confrontation?

Any real remorse?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

adriana said:


> A year ago you could have walked away from your cheating girlfriend with with your head held high, today you are doing it as a cuckold boyfriend.
> 
> Oh well, I guess.... to each his own. ...:scratchhead:


Here is the perfect betrayed spouse reaction, according to your ideal. SpaceGhost is his name.


----------



## some_help (Mar 30, 2015)

Asclepius said:


> I think its the right thing to do. What do you guys think?  (Might be a cultural thing i guess)


Being from Asia, yes it is the right thing to do .


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

some_help said:


> Being from Asia, yes it is the right thing to do .


Thanks for the vote of confidence. ABout the remorse thing? I hope so but it doesn't feel like it though. I know for a fact that they still talk to each other until the 3rd of April this year. So.... LOL. I hope at some point she tried but that really doesn't matter too much now. All I want to do is close the deal so to speak. I gave my word to her father and I feel like I owe him at least this.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Asclepius said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. ABout the remorse thing? I hope so but it doesn't feel like it though. I know for a fact that they still talk to each other until the 3rd of April this year. So.... LOL. I hope at some point she tried but that really doesn't matter too much now. All I want to do is close the deal so to speak. I gave my word to her father and I feel like I owe him at least this.


You were true on your end (though naive)
She didn't hold up her end of the bargain.
Just please read
No More Mr Nice Guy
and 
Married Man Sex Life Primer
And thanks for coming back sharing most wouldn't.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, It's good to be back too. I tried to keep it as low key as possible and everyone was a great help.  I just feel weird that no one documents how they end it so I'm hoping to start a trend. LOL. I really appreciate the insight as it helps me decide better.


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

tom67 said:


> You were true on your end (though naive)
> She didn't hold up her end of the bargain.
> Just please read
> No More Mr Nice Guy
> ...


I would add "When I say no I feel guilty", by Manuel J Smith. It useful for recovering NG to learn how to communicate more efficiently.


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Asclepius, I'm glad you finally have some resolve! You can now concentrate on yourself and your practice...Nothing like second guessing everything! We're happy for you! 
You've never said what your definitive proof was. What finally happened? 
.


----------



## Asclepius (Feb 4, 2014)

I found skype messages of them reminiscing the Hump sessions they had. I actually forgave her and it was fine for around 6 months. I found out for the second time last October 25 2014. I confronted her and she confessed. Sadly, she wouldnt stop and would still "ASK" fo my permission to see him after. hahahahaha. Even wanted to go out of town with OM family for thanks giving. Last hurrah or something like that. That was the last straw. I didn't have the heart to kick her out because she had no one else here in the US but me, and I don't thnk OM would take her in. She said she " wanted to be with me. 

Cake eating I guess? My family went to visit me last December and my brother caughter her talkin to the guy via Text. So i just held the fort until i could bring her home because she didnt want to leave together with her mom. LOL Really compliacted story, but I felt she didnt really feel remorseful. SO here I am  was reaaaly hard though.  last documented proof of conversing with him was April 3 2015. I document it for my protection hahaahaha


But I do understand that maybe I also have my own short comings. After all, no one is perfect, but I know now it was not my fault. My family is not rich, heck, we would probably qualify for medicaid twice. So I worked pretty hard to have a good shot at this. And that's the choice I made, I want a good future for my family and my future family. She couldn't understand that enough so she felt sad with all the effort and time I spent working. And me? I was too focused and decided on what I thought was "Our dream". Our parents worked hard to raise us, and I fell that I owe them as much to work just as hard to do my part now that they are older.

I just hope she finds waht she is looking for though. She will always be a part of who I am since I wouldnt be here if it wasnt for her as well.


----------

